# RIP Paul Badura-Skoda



## Jokke

Paul Badura-Skoda, legendary pianist, has died on september 25th 2019.

https://slippedisc.com/2019/09/sad-news-austrian-piano-legend-is-dead


----------



## Rogerx

Roll of Honour


----------



## Itullian

Thanks for the music.
R I P


----------



## Guest

He was a visionary, as well as a fine performer.


----------



## Mandryka

Baron Scarpia said:


> He was a visionary, as well as a fine performer.


In my opinion he was visionary in his fortepiano work. Just a fine performer on modern piano. It's on fortepiano that the real important legacy lies, it's there that he had something new and exciting to say. The modern piano things are well executed and nice enough, but not a major contribution to our understanding of the music's possibilities


----------



## Guest

Mandryka said:


> In my opinion he was visionary in his fortepiano work. Just a fine performer on modern piano. It's on fortepiano that the real important legacy lies, it's there that he had something new and exciting to say. The modern piano things are well executed and nice enough, but not a major contribution to our understanding of the music's possibilities


I have his Schubert on Fortepiano. What is the best of his Fortepiano discography?


----------



## Mandryka

Baron Scarpia said:


> I have his Schubert on Fortepiano. What is the best of his Fortepiano discography?


Who can say? I have found myself very much enjoying the Mozart recently, but I like the music. Having said that I also enjoyed his D 760 and his op 106/i, neither of which are pieces I much care for as music, all on Astree. I think all these things are streaming so not hard to explore.


----------



## Guest

Mandryka said:


> Who can say? I have found myself very much enjoying the Mozart recently, but I like the music. Having said that I also enjoyed his D 760 and his op 106/i, neither of which are pieces I much care for as music, all on Astree. I think all these things are streaming so not hard to explore.


I'm not a streamer, Astree discs are unicorns, and I don't see any of the material on the download sites I normally purchase from. They ain't making this easy...


----------



## chill782002

Great pianist, rather underrated by many I think. His set of the Beethoven sonatas (Astrée again) played on period instruments has long been a favourite of mine. RIP Herr Badura-Skoda.


----------



## Mandryka

Baron Scarpia said:


> I'm not a streamer, Astree discs are unicorns, and I don't see any of the material on the download sites I normally purchase from. They ain't making this easy...


 Naive is the same as Astree, this for example

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Sonata...ra+Skoda+Mozart&qid=1570034691&s=music&sr=1-9


----------



## Guest

Mandryka said:


> Naive is the same as Astree, this for example
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Sonata...ra+Skoda+Mozart&qid=1570034691&s=music&sr=1-9


Yes, yes, but I'm not interested in the Mozart, but the Beethoven. You can find MP3 downloads, but I don't do MP3. No CDs available for the set of most volumes. I don't know of any site with lossless downloads of Naive either. Idiots! I am waiting here with my money and they won't take it.


----------

